# Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen



## icykante (7. Januar 2011)

*Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

*Hallo Zusammen,*

*EA fährt für ältere PC Spiele den Server herunter und unter anderem sind auch 3x XBOX360 Spiele betroffen.*

*Ich finde es persönlich arm, ein Spiel was ein Jahr alt ist, dafür den Server dicht zu machen. Der Service verschlechtet*
*von Jahr zu Jahr. Originalspielekäufer werden sich ärgern und Raubkopierer freuen sich. *

*Hier sind die Spiele, die betroffen sind.*

*1. Quelle CB*
*2. Quelle EA*



Spoiler



_Zitat_ 
*Mar 1, 2011 Online Service Shutdown*
Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 09 for Wii

*Feb 8, 2011 Online Service Shutdown*
FIFA 07 for Xbox 360
FIFA 08 for PlayStation Portable, PlayStation 2, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and Wii
FIFA 09 for PC, PlayStation Portable, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and Wii
FIFA 09 Ultimate Team for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
FIFA Street 3 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
EA SPORTS™ FIFA Manager 10 for PC
EA SPORTS™ Fight Night Round 3 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
Madden 09 for PlayStation Portable (all regions), PlayStation 2, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and Wii
Madden 10 for PlayStation Portable (all regions), PlayStation 2 and Wii
NBA LIVE 08 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
NBA LIVE 09 for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and Wii
NCAA® Basketball 08 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
NCAA® Basketball 09 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
NCAA® Football 07 for Xbox 360
NCAA® Football 08 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
NCAA® Football 09 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
NCAA® Football 10 for PlayStation 2
NFL Head Coach 09 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
NHL® 08 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
NHL® 09 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
Tiger Woods PGA TOUR® 09 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
UEFA EURO 2008™ for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
2010 FIFA World Cup™ for PlayStation Portable and Wii
2010 FIFA World Cup™ Demo for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360

*Jan 17, 2011 Online Service Shutdown*
The Sims Carnival

*Jan 11, 2011 Online Service Shutdown*
The Lord of the Rings™, The Battle for Middle-earth™ II for Xbox 360
The Lord of the Rings™, The Battle for Middle-earth™ II, The Rise of the Witch-king™ for Xbox 360


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Wieso freuen sich Raubkopierer?


----------



## icykante (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Lachen die Leute aus, die für original Titel bezahlt haben. Ok sie können nicht online zocken. Da verstehe ich deine Fragezeichen  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso freuen sich Raubkopierer?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Öhm, diese Titel haben aber auch einen Singleplayer und da ist es wurscht, ob Server eingestellt werden.

Raubkopierer lachen so oder so immer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Raubkopierer spielen aber nie online, also ist es ihnen egal, wann irgendwelche Server abgeschaltet werden.
Sie ziehen sich die Games spielen sie durch und schmeißen sie dann weg, das nächste Game ist dann schon fertig gezogen.
Die Leute, die sich die Games illegal beschaffen, interessieren sich nicht für das, was kommt, denen ist es egal, ob ein Publisher oder Entwickler deswegen rote Zahlen schreibt, oder sonst was.
Irgendein Entwickler gibts immer, den sie "beklauen" können. 

Na ja, andererseits will EA aber auch die neuen Games fördern, damit die neuen Games auch gekauft werden, es geht nur ums Geld.


----------



## Timsu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Die Spiele spielt doch sowieso keiner, außer Nfs spielt ja keiner alte EA Spiele.  Und wenn dann sowieso nur Singleplayer.


----------



## alm0st (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Raubkopierer spielen aber nie online, also ist es ihnen egal, wann irgendwelche Server abgeschaltet werden.
> Sie ziehen sich die Games spielen sie durch und schmeißen sie dann weg, das nächste Game ist dann schon fertig gezogen.


 
Falsch, denn z.B. bei CSS und CoD4 gibt es genügend cracked Server auf denen man mit ner gezogenen Version zocken kann...

Grundsäztlich finde ich sonen Schritt falsch, besonders da diese Titel nicht wirklich alt sind. Das dient einzig und allein dazu, um die Verkaufszahlen ihrer aktuellen Spiele zu pushen...


----------



## weizenleiche (7. Januar 2011)

Ich spiel zwar keines der Spiele aber wie kann man 09er spielserver abschalten? Die werden immer bekloppter Ej ...

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## kuer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Ist aber nichts neues. Wenn die Spiele Online kaum noch gespielt werden, so werden die Server zu teuer. Das macht nicht nur EA so, sondern alle, die Server zur Verfühgung stellen. Es ist sicher schade, aber muss sein. Überlegt doch mal wie viele Spiele pro Jahr auf den Markt kommen.
Heute zählen halt nur die Zahlen.


----------



## STSLeon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Die Abschaltung von den 09 Sportsspielen finde ich auch nicht grade nett. Andererseits kosten die 10 Sportspiele auch nur noch 25€. Wahrscheinlich sind die Nutzerzahlen ohnehin sehr niedrig. Glaube nicht, dass EA vielbenutzte Spiele den Onlinezugang abdreht.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



icykante schrieb:


> *Hallo Zusammen,*
> 
> *EA fährt für ältere PC Spiele den Server herunter und unter anderem ist auch 3x XBOX360 Spiele betroffen.*
> 
> ...


Wenn du solch einen Server betreiben würdest und die Betriebskosten wären höher als die Einnahmen, was würdest du dann machen?
Wenn evtl. mehr Leute das Spiel gekauft und nicht geladen hätten, gäbe es vielleicht auch noch eine rentable Menge an Usern für den online content. 
Aber wie quantenslipstream bereits sagte, scheren sich Raubkopierer um solche Dinge nicht.

MfG


----------



## ACDSee (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

[egal]

Die Masche von EA haben wir doch mittlerweile alle durchschaut.

Jedes Jahr gibt es ein neues Spiel, ob nun Fußball Manager, FiFa, F1, NFS, ... diese Spiele werden auf basis des Vorgängers mit relativ wenig arbeit aufgesetzt. Dafür werden erneut 50-60 Euro kassiert. Es macht also Sinn, die eigenen alten Spiele, die oft nur in Kleinigkeiten von den neuen Spielen abweichen vom Markt zu nehmen.


----------



## angelicanus (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Naja ich kann verstehen das EA für so alte Titel, die wohl eh kaum noch jemand spielt, die Server herunterfährt. Diese kosten ja auch Geld und blockieren Kapazitäten für vielleicht neue Spiele.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du solch einen Server betreiben würdest und die Betriebskosten wären höher als die Einnahmen, was würdest du dann machen?
> Wenn evtl. mehr Leute das Spiel gekauft und nicht geladen hätten, gäbe es vielleicht auch noch eine rentable Menge an Usern für den online content.
> Aber wie quantenslipstream bereits sagte, scheren sich Raubkopierer um solche Dinge nicht.
> 
> MfG


Das sehe ich anders. Unreal Tournament 1999 kann man schließlich auch noch online zocken oder Worms Armageddon, was schon länger nicht mehr supported wird. Das Spiele abgeschaltet werden die gerademal zwei Jahre alt sind ist eine Schweinerei. Macht EA bestimmt auch nur um die aktuellen 09er Spieler auf die neuen Versionen zu drängen um wieder kohle zu schäffeln - sowas nenne ich abzocke.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



angelicanus schrieb:


> Naja ich kann verstehen das EA für so alte Titel, die wohl eh kaum noch jemand spielt, die Server herunterfährt. Diese kosten ja auch Geld und blockieren Kapazitäten für vielleicht neue Spiele.



Wirklich. Dann sollte EA aber auch Konsequent sein und die Spiele aus dem Handel holen. Denn die Spiele werden nach wie vor bei Pyramide und Co verkauft. Und das ist eine Sauerei.

Allen vorran EA ist mit einer der grössten Rumheuler wegen Raubkopien und Umsatzeinbussen. Aber sie verlieren kein Wort oder Bilanz darüber, wieviel Kohle die mit Spielen scheffeln, die nicht mehr 100% nutzbar sind weil die Server abgeklemmt worden sind. 

Es wird langsam Zeit, das endlich mal gesetzliche Regelungen kommen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

ich finds erst mal nicht OK aber irgend wie kommt mir es vor als ob es fast nur Konsolen betrift.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Unreal Tournament 1999 kann man schließlich auch noch online zocken oder Worms Armageddon, was schon länger nicht mehr supported wird. Das Spiele abgeschaltet werden die gerademal zwei Jahre alt sind ist eine Schweinerei. Macht EA bestimmt auch nur um die aktuellen 09er Spieler auf die neuen Versionen zu drängen um wieder kohle zu schäffeln - sowas nenne ich abzocke.


Das hat mit meinem Beispiel aber nichts zu tun, da hier die Server nicht vom Hersteller auch betrieben werden. UT kann man bekannter Maßen ja selber Server aufsetzen und bei Worms sicherlich auch.

MfG


----------



## mgf (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Zeit, das endlich mal gesetzliche Regelungen kommen.


Oh bitte. Noch eine gesetzliche Regelung die hart verkackt brauchen wir nicht. Warum immer der Schrei nach einem Gesetz, wenn nacher die Ausführung wieder so über die Maßen schlecht für alle Beteiligten ist, dass man Petitionen für dessen Abschaffung ins Leben ruft? Nein danke. Keine Bananenkrümmungsnorm für Software. 

Im Übrigen: bei den "SuM"-Titeln geht die Abschaltung mit einem Verlust einer Lizenz einher, vielleicht gibt es auch entsprechende Absprachen mit den Lizenzgebern der betroffenen Sporttitel. Nur mal so ein kleiner Gedanke. Nicht, dass ich EA verteidigen will, die Produktpolitik ist... sagen wir mal "grenzwertig", aber ich denke hier stecken einfach vertragliche Angelegenheiten hinter der Supporteinstellung statt der immer gerne propagierten Abzockmentalität der (respektive des) Publishers.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

*@icykante*

Bitte noch eine Quellenangabe einfügen.


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Ja, bitte schaltet die Dinger ab und macht sie zu BC2 Masterservern!!!

Was soll denn das, ihr meckert wegen Spielen die eh kaum jemand bis niemand zockt, während bei BC2 regelmäßig die Masterserver überlastet sind? Wo ist da die Logik?

BTW ist in dieser Liste kein einziges Spiel, das ich je gespielt habe. Alles nur Schrott.

Das ist ganz normales wirtschaften. Oder wollt ihr etwa das EA die Server ewig weiterlaufen lässt? Das kostet nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Unmengen an Strom. Bei solch schlechten Spielen gilt, je früher desto besser^^

Es ist einfach unlogisch zu fordern, dass die Titel ewig supportet werden. Sei es mit Patchs oder eben den Servern. Beides ergibt für ein wirtschaftendes Unternehmen keinen Sinn. Und das EA kein Wohlfahrtsverein ist weiß man spätestens wenn man die AGBs mal gelesen hat


----------



## Ahab (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

[X] egal

Das Gros sind Spiele, von denen jedes Jahr Neuausgaben herauskommen, die vom größten Teil der Leute eh gekauft werden. Die Zahl der "Madden/NBA/FIFA08 und darunter *Hardliner*" dürfte sehr gering sein. Bitter ist es höchstens für HdR. Aber wie schon gesagt, es bleibt ja noch der SP. Und da wie bereits erwähnt jedes Jahr neue Ausgaben dieser Sportspiele gelauncht werden muss ja irgendwie auch mal ausgemistet werden.  Elegant ist das vielleicht nicht gerade, aber nachvollziehbar.


----------



## icykante (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Üps... vergessen. ist geschehen..



Pokerclock schrieb:


> *@icykante*
> 
> Bitte noch eine Quellenangabe einfügen.


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Man müsste den Grund, warum EA die Server abschaltet, kennen. Vielleicht spielt keiner diese Spiele. Ich kenne ja die Zugriffszahlen auf die Server nicht. Eigentlich ist es blöd, aber bei einem guten Grund nachvollziehbar.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Der Grund steht doch in der Quelle.
Zitat CB:"Begründet wird die Entscheidung mit dem Statement, dass die betroffenen Spiele nur noch von einem Prozent der Spieler von EA-Titeln genutzt werden."

MfG


----------



## icykante (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

EA bietet Spiele mit Online Funktion an und dann fährt man die Server ca. 1,5 Jahren wieder herrunter. 

Wie nennt man sowas? 
Abzocke? Serverkosten für EA zu hoch (Rentabilität)?  

Zumindestens sollte man den Leuten Upgrade unter dem Normalpreis anbieten.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, da können zukünftige Kunden schon vorab sehen, was mit ihren 
Spielen nach kurzer Zeit passiert. Für mich ein Grund mehr nichts von EA zu kaufen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Warum sollte man kostenintensive Server bereitstellen, die nur noch von einem Prozent der EA Spieler genutzt wird?

Würdest du wirtschaftlich denkend nicht rentable Server weiterbetreiben?

MfG


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Wieso sollte es Abzocke sein?
Das ist ganz normal und nennt sich Fortschritt.

Sicher ist es nach 1,5 Jahren echt schnell, aber wenn es so gut wie niemand zockt, warum sollten die paar Leute dann kosten verursachen, die wir mit dem nächsten Spielekauf alle zu tragen haben? Lieber das Geld in die Entwicklung neuer, besserer Spiele stecken


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Dann bin ich gespannt, wie Ihr euch fühlen würdet, wenn ein heißgeliebtes Spiel nicht mehr online
spielbar ist.
Für mich ist es unverschämt, dann sollen die eben die Spiele, die nicht so viele User haben auf einem 
Server zusammen legen, wenn wenige User die Spiele (also auch die Server) benutzen, sollte das 
meiner Meinung nach machbar sein.


----------



## Mental Gear (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Sollte das Spiel wirklich heißgeliebt sein, dürften diese User auch soviel Liebe übrig haben selber Server zu organisieren, wenn der Hersteller damit aufhört. Zudem sind diese Spieler meist auch bei einschlägigen Foren aktiv, da kann man sich beraten über Lösungen. Das heißt einem 'echten' Fan kann es egal sein ob der Hersteller ewig Server bereitstellt oder nicht, weil er sich nach Abschalten der Herstellerserver selbst hilft. Heutzutage gibt's eh für jeden Furz ein Forum.

Sonst ist es bei wenig gespielten Titeln nichts Neues, daß man Server wegen Kosteneffektivität abschaltet. Das ist primär nur der wirtschaftlich logische Schritt und hat nichts mit dem hier verdächtigten Abzockgedanken zu tun.  
Nur Titel die eine große Anhängerschaft finden(siehe Starcraft, WoW) haben Chancen auf ein längeres Leben auf Herstellerservern.


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich gespannt, wie Ihr euch fühlen würdet, wenn ein heißgeliebtes Spiel nicht mehr online
> spielbar ist.
> Für mich ist es unverschämt, dann sollen die eben die Spiele, die nicht so viele User haben auf einem
> Server zusammen legen, wenn wenige User die Spiele (also auch die Server) benutzen, sollte das
> meiner Meinung nach machbar sein.


Das wäre ein richtiger Ansatz. Dabei würden Kosten für das Rechenzentrum gespart. Gleichzeitig könnten die wenigen Spieler, die Spiele noch zocken. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Das wäre ein richtiger Ansatz. Dabei würden Kosten für das Rechenzentrum gespart. Gleichzeitig könnten die wenigen Spieler, die Spiele noch zocken. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.



Die Frage ist ob einer Server es leistungstechnisch schafft, wie in dem Fall, 30 Spiele zu verwalten.^^

Bei Mmorpg´s ist es einfach das werden einfach die Server zusammengelegt und fertig, da muss aber der Server auch nur einen clienten verwalten.

MfG


----------



## Domowoi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Überlegt mal ihr wärt EA natürlich würdet auch ihr irgendwann Server abschalten wenn sie sich nicht mehr rentieren. Sie haben auch keine Pflicht dazu Geld zu verlieren....
Das ist für Spieler natürlich schlecht aber da kann man halt nichts machen.


----------



## Kryptonite (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Der Anteil von Spielern, die diese Sportspiele mehr als genau in dem Jahr spielen, in dem sie aktuell sind, ist bestimmt verschwindend klein. Da sehe ich also kein Problem.

Und zu BFME, werden nur die Xbox Server abgestellt oder? PC nicht? Und auf der Xbox wird dieses Spiel sowieso niemand spielen


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



icykante schrieb:


> *Hallo Zusammen,*
> 
> *EA fährt für ältere PC Spiele den Server herunter und unter anderem ist auch 3x XBOX360 Spiele betroffen.*
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber schreib deinen Thread bitte mal in korrektem Deutsch. Allein schon wenn Ich den Titel dieser Quickpoll sehe wird mir schlecht. Und dann noch die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Finde es für die betroffenen User nicht "nett". 
Mir ist es jedoch wurst, spiele keinen einzigen dieser Titel und auch meine Kollegen nicht.

Wer weiss, vielleicht werden dass ja angehende BF-3 Server  oder Testserver fürs BF3 - wenn das so ist - ist es das allemal Wert. (Meine freie Meinungsäusserung )

Jedenfalls denke ich, es ist nicht grundlos, dass diese Titel auf der Liste stehen.
Die haben sicher Reporting-Tools laufen und sehen das kein Schwein (wenige) diese Serverdienstleistungen in anspruch nehmen/genommen haben. Server kosten eine Stange Geld in Wartung, Strom, Leitung, etc.. 

Microsoft stellt auch keine Windowsupdates mehr für win2000 zur Verfügung.. ist das jetzt unfair??



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob einer Server es leistungstechnisch schafft, wie in dem Fall, 30 Spiele zu verwalten.^^
> 
> Bei Mmorpg´s ist es einfach das werden einfach die Server zusammengelegt und fertig, da muss aber der Server auch nur einen clienten verwalten.
> 
> MfG


 

Keine Ahnung wie ihr euch das vorstellt Eine Rumpelkammer mit 5 Server-Racks? Die Server sind ja sehrwahrscheinlich auch nur gemietet und extern ausgelagert.
Wäre das eine Option hätten das die Techniker von EA sicher in Betracht bezogen.  
Bringt ja auch nichts wenn sie alle Services auf weniger Server verteilen und dann diese Titel auf der Liste nur noch halbwegs funktionieren. Ich nehme an EA will keine halben Sachen machen.. 
Zumal das zu ändern, neu einzurichten, planen, ausführen, supporten ebenfalls wieder eine Stange Geld kosten würde - und dass die Spiele nicht mehr wirklich käuflich / verkäuflich sind.


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Weiss nicht,eigentlich ist es nicht richtig,aber seine wir doch mal ehrlich,da sind spiele bei die ich kenne und auch viele Leute kenne die sie spielen aber wo ich auch weiss das das Interesse daran diese online zu zocken gen Null ist.Denke mal EA rechnet Kosten/Nutzen....


----------



## kleinerSchuh (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Schon 4 Seiten Antworten aber kein danke? Es geht um die Info - hauptsächlich.


----------



## PEG96 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Mir ist es egal, da ich keines der games zocke, aber wenn es die bei steam gab, müsste man da doch, wenn man von steam gekauft hat, mit steamplay online zocken können


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Schon 4 Seiten Antworten aber kein danke? Es geht um die Info - hauptsächlich.



Meinst du das ernst???????


----------



## KrHome (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat mit meinem Beispiel aber nichts zu tun, da hier die Server nicht vom Hersteller auch betrieben werden. UT kann man bekannter Maßen ja selber Server aufsetzen und bei Worms sicherlich auch.


Wie sieht es denn bei den betreffenden Spielen aus? Kann man eigene Server aufsetzen um den Multiplayer am Leben zu halten? Dann wäre die Einstellung des Supports noch verschmerzbar. Wenn nicht, wäre meine erste Frage an EA wieso man sowas nicht eingebaut hat (Rhetorische Frage!).

Rechtlich gibt es in Deutschland die Faustformel, dass man die zugesicherten Eigenschaften (Multiplayer) mindestens bis zum Ablauf der Gewährleistung - also 2 Jahre - aufrecht erhalten sollte um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Das dürfte der Hauptgrund sein, wieso EA die Server gerade jetzt dicht macht. 

Geringe Spielerzahlen können ein Grund sein. Ein anderer ist einfach eine wirtschaftliche Abwägung des Konsumverhaltens. Schließlich will man, dass die eigenen Games nicht zu lange gespielt werden, sonst verkauft man keine Fortsetzungen mehr.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Jaein.


----------



## Dennisth (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Hallo Leute,

Alle die hier meinen das wäre nur Kostenersparnis:
EA will nur das schnelle Geld. Früher konnte man noch eigene Server erstellen und dann lief es. Jetzt gibt's aber kein LAN mehr und Internet setzt immer ein Benutzerkonto voraus ergo man braucht einen Server der das steuert.

Da sieht man mal wieder wie man als Käufer behandelt wird. Ein Raubkopierer wird lachen und mittels Emu + Crack weiterhin online zocken.

Ich bin mal gespannt wann die C&C Server abgeschaltet werden.

MfG
Dennisth


----------



## Finsk (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, immerhin besitze ich keines der Spiele und werde mir wohl auch keines davon zulegen.
Sind ja auch nur zwei Games(FIFA 09, FIFA Manager 2010) die grad am PC betroffen sind und Fußball interessiert mich kein bisschen.


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

EA hat in den letzten Jahren viel Müll produziert und damit Geld in den Sand (etwa Warhammer Online, Medal of Honor, C&C Tiberian Twilight) gesetzt, jetzt müssen sie wohl irgendwo sparen...


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Mir ists eigentlich egal was EA da macht. Ginge es jetzt um top aktuelle Titel oder Spiele die dauerhaft sehr beliebt sind, wäre es sehr schlecht von EA. Da es sich aber mehrheitlich um eher ältere oder weniger gefragte Spiele handelt, macht das Vorgenen von EA sogar sinn. Ich nehme mal an, dass man einfach die Serverkapazitäten für wichtigere Spiele frei machen will.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*

Service macht immer mehr sinn als keiner. Hier wird der beschnitten. Den Besten Service überhaupt gibt es bei Blizzard. Siehe locker Zehn Jahre altes Diablo II mit immernoch Patch Support! Ja es geht ums Geld, sicher. Aber wohin geht es mit Sicherheit? - Genau dorthin wo das meiste dafür geboten wird. Service ist sicherlich ein Teil dessen.


----------



## icykante (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

ich bin mal gespannt, was mit Bad Company 2 passiert, wenn der neue Titel BC3 im Sommer/Herbst  kommt. 

Als Käufer finde ich diese Masche etwas dreist. Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die etwas ältere Spiele erwerben, da deren Budget für neue Titel nicht ausreicht (ist nicht als negativ gemeint). Diese Player werden direkt bestraft.... Naja, ob das sooo klug von EA ist... Mal sehen


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Die BC2-Server werden noch mindestens 5 Jahre laufen, immerhin hat sich BC2 im Gegensatz zu den Spielen auf der Liste verdammt gut verkauft. Und wenn BF3 rauskommt werden viele trotzdem bei BC2 bleiben und erst irgendwann wechseln.

Und ganz ehrlich, EA und andere Publisher interessieren Leute die 50-60€ für ein Game auf den Tisch legen wesentlich mehr als Leute, die gerade so 5-10€ für die Grabbelpyramide übrig haben


----------



## icykante (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Da hast du recht. Da strahlt der _Businessman_ aus dir. 



nyso schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, EA und andere Publisher interessieren Leute die 50-60€ für ein Game auf den Tisch legen wesentlich mehr als Leute, die gerade so 5-10€ für die Grabbelpyramide übrig haben


----------



## kleinerSchuh (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Auch Du hast recht nyso. Aber spart man sich das Geld für ein Spiel dessen Support nicht lange genug andauert? Ich schätze dann werden es immer mehr die Fans der Reihe sein, als sich neue Fans hinzureien.


----------



## Dexter02 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

HI,
habe da mal eine Frage steht das bei einem Spiel eigentlich drauf wie lange die Server mindestens Online sind? Ich finde so was sollte wie so ein Verfalls Datum haben und Zumindest hinten auf den Spielen stehen. Ich hatte mal ein HDR-Spiel für die PS3 das konnte ich 7 Tage online spielen dann, musste ich feststellen das die Server down sind. Gut ist halt ärgerlich, aber zumindest ein Hinweis wäre schon nett gewesen. Die Online Erfolge konnte ich damit schon mal knicken, naja bin da eh nicht so der Sammler, da geht es mir eher ums Prinzip -.-
LG
Dexter02


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Wie lange die Server Online sind, kann man nicht wissen, wenn z.B ein Studio Insolvenz anmeldet. Hellgate London, hatte ich von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen. Singleplayer etwas gespielt, aber nie Online, da waren die Server schon Down. Schade.


----------



## gangville (8. Januar 2011)

icykante schrieb:


> *Hallo Zusammen,*
> 
> *EA fährt für ältere PC Spiele den Server herunter und unter anderem sind auch 3x XBOX360 Spiele betroffen.*
> 
> ...



normal EA möchte doch auch seine neue Titeln verkaufen.
FIFA 11 soll gekauft werden.



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Wie lange die Server Online sind, kann man nicht wissen, wenn z.B ein Studio Insolvenz anmeldet. Hellgate London, hatte ich von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen. Singleplayer etwas gespielt, aber nie Online, da waren die Server schon Down. Schade.



du kannst es aber auch mit thunggle probieren


----------



## HomeboyST (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Also.. mal ehrlich.. wer seine Heißgeliebten Spiele in der Liste wiederfinden sollte.. 

Wird sich auch mit anderen zusammenschließen um einen eigenen Server zu mieten...

Siehe Battlefield 2... Da gibt es immer noch hunderte Sever, Tausende Spieler... und auch 
noch jede menge Modserver... die gut besucht sind...,

Bei BC2 das gleiche.. Wir haben da auch einen eigenen Server laufen.. 

Also... Wenn Ihr weiter Fifa 06 Spielen wollt... nehmt euch nen eigenen Server


----------



## noname545 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Naja schön ist das jetzt net, aber wenn schon so wenige spielen dann können die ruhig alles abschalten. FIFA 09 hatte ich auch ne zeit online gespielt aber wegen FIFA 11 habe ich schon längst von der Palte gelöscht. 
EA wir ne menge Geld sparen sind ja nicht grad wenig die Spiele. Hoffe sie machen aus dem Geld mal was gscheits, statt ein haufen schrott zu prduzieren. (das meiste jedenfalls)


----------



## winpoet88 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Ich bin zwar nicht direkt betroffen, finde es aber schon fragwürdig,wenn Spieleserver dicht gemacht
werden nach dem Motto "Die Kohle für die Games haben wir schon kassiert....von jetzt an ist es nur noch Aufwand" ?! Man könnte ja auch die Laufzeiten der Server verlängern oder zumindest angeben, (auf der Packung) wie lange man die Server online lässt !

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Timsu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Irgendwann muss man ja auch mal die Server abschalten, man kann sie ja nicht ewig laufen lassen, und da es immer noch Server für die beliebten Spiele gibt, und für die eher weniger gespielten meistens irgendwelche Userprojekte gibt, sehe ich da kein Problem darin.


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei den betreffenden Spielen aus? Kann man eigene Server aufsetzen um den Multiplayer am Leben zu halten? Dann wäre die Einstellung des Supports noch verschmerzbar. Wenn nicht, wäre meine erste Frage an EA wieso man sowas nicht eingebaut hat (Rhetorische Frage!).
> 
> Rechtlich gibt es in Deutschland die Faustformel, dass man die zugesicherten Eigenschaften (Multiplayer) mindestens bis zum Ablauf der Gewährleistung - also 2 Jahre - aufrecht erhalten sollte um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Das dürfte der Hauptgrund sein, wieso EA die Server gerade jetzt dicht macht.
> 
> Geringe Spielerzahlen können ein Grund sein. Ein anderer ist einfach eine wirtschaftliche Abwägung des Konsumverhaltens. Schließlich will man, dass die eigenen Games nicht zu lange gespielt werden, sonst verkauft man keine Fortsetzungen mehr.


Mhh, irgend was hatte das aber noch mit den Spielelizensen zu tun.

MfG


----------



## Dexter02 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*



winpoet88 schrieb:


> ....zumindest angeben, (auf der Packung) wie lange man die Server online lässt !
> 
> Greets Winpo8T



Sehe ich genau so, kla kann eine Firma Insolvenz anmelden aber das ist doch eigentlich nicht der Regelfall. Deshalb wäre ich auch für eine Info auf der Verpackung.

Dexter02


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Hm, ehrlich gesagt ist mir das total egal ob diese paar unwichtigen Spieletitel geschlossen werden. So der Hammer ist SuM 2 auch nicht, dass mir das fehlen würde. Und der Rest ist generell uninteressant. Meinen Segen hat EA, ich finds richtig.


----------



## nyso (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*



Dexter02 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, kla kann eine Firma Insolvenz anmelden aber das ist doch eigentlich nicht der Regelfall. Deshalb wäre ich auch für eine Info auf der Verpackung.
> 
> Dexter02



Nein, da die Publisher eben nicht planen können ob ein Titel ein Erfolg wird oder nicht. Stellt euch vor die verpflichten sich, für jedes noch so blöde Spiel die Server mindestens drei Jahre laufen zu lassen. Bei 30 Titeln, die jetzt beendet werden, wären das gewaltige Kosten wenn man die nochmal 1,5 Jahre laufen lässt, obwohl so gut wie niemand sie spielt.

Deswegen, erfolgreiche Titel werden lange laufen, und die wenig verkauften eben nur so lange, bis ein bestimmter Prozentsatz an Kunden sie überhaupt noch spielt.
Da könnte man einen bestimmten Prozentsatz festlegen, und das als Info auf die Packung. Das wäre dann fair und ehrlich.


----------



## Lexx (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

dann bringen sie offensichtlich viel zu viele spiele raus, 
die sowieso niemand (langfristig) spielt..

aber quantität vor qualität kennen wir von EA sehr gut.

nett, wie sich die katze in den eigenen schwanz beisst..


----------



## Rocksteak (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso freuen sich Raubkopierer?



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Earisu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Danke EA

EA SPORTS™ FIFA Manager 10 for PC

vor paar monaten gekauft gerade wegen dem Online und nu schalten sie die Server ab... könnten wenigstens die Games patchen das man selber Server erstellen kann.


----------



## KOF328 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Ich zücke mein 2008 C&C3: Kanes Rache aus dem regal. 


> EA KANN DIE ONLINE-FEATURES MIT EINER FRIST VON 30 TAGEN NACH BEKANNTGABE AUF EA Video Games - Electronic Arts EINSTELLEN.


PS: Ich glaube die server von C&C Generals auch sind noch on und so viele leute werden das wohl nicht mehr spielen da muss der Prozentsatz der spieler bei den im 1.post gennanten spielen wirklich winzig sein.


----------



## xx00xx (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletiteln werden durch EA geschlossen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Raubkopierer lachen so oder so immer.




Muahahahahaha


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

Klar, es ist doof, wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden. Aber mal ehrlich, warum sollte man ewig Server für asbach-Uralt-Spiele aufrecht erhalten, die mehr Kosten als nutzen bringen? Das wäre unwirtschaftlich - und das Geld kann man besser in neue Spiele stecken, auch wenn diese nicht zwangsweise besser sein müssen. Ich sehe darin kein Problem, wenngleich ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich kein einziges dieser Spiele jemals gespielt habe und es mich daher reichlich wenig interessiert. Dennoch sollte man sagen, dass selbst wenn ich betroffen wäre, ich nichts daran ändern könnte.


----------



## wiley (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ältere Spieletitel werden durch EA geschlossen*

habe für egal gestimmt da es wirtschaftlich gesehen irgendwann keinen sinn mehr macht für alte spiele server platformen zu supporten.

schade ist es natürlich dennoch,für mich aber absolut nachvollziehbar.


----------

